#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-12
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<persia> cgregan, Are you still looking at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-automated-tests ?  It came up in a list of specs that might need revisiting, and I just wanted to check on the status.
<Lns> Hey all
<Vanderslice> Howdy
<Lns> Im attempting to become an SRU person to help out with SRUs into Hardy. Saw this was "the place to be" for that. =)
<Lns> My primary focus today is to help nspr in Jaunty get into Hardy if possible, to fix a longstanding issue with FF3 on LTSP networks (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/269188 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 269188 in nspr "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Medium,Fix released]
<Lns> So I guess my q is, what's the easiest process to do this?
<Vanderslice> I'm new here, I don't know enough to answer your question myself yet.
<Lns> no prob, im good at idling ;)
<mathiaz> Lns: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?
<Lns> mathiaz: doing that right now
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-13
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> morning ara, how's things today?
<ara> davmor2: good, good, thanks :) yourself?
<davmor2> good thanks
<davmor2> morning schwuk
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> I've downloaded the current daily
<BUGabundo_work> and am going to do a install on ext4
<BUGabundo_work> any test this team need me to do ?
<BUGabundo_work> CD image of Ubuntu 64 bits
<BUGabundo_work> ubuntulog: wake them up, please!
<BUGabundo_work> ubot5: wake them up, please!
<ubot5> BUGabundo_work: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> BUGabundo_work: just check it works properly
<BUGabundo_work> it boots at least!
<BUGabundo_work> after I targz my data, I'll test the installer
<BUGabundo_work> just found I had a bad cluster on a xfs partition!
<davmor2> stgraber: ubuntu-meeting dude
<stgraber> davmor2: oops, wasn't around
<davmor2> tut tut tut
<davmor2> ;)
<cgregan> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: would you have some time today to take a look at an error we get with the wiki scrape script?
<ogasawara> cgregan: of course.  want to just email it to me?
<ogasawara> cgregan: and also how it's being triggered
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: will do...thanks
<ogasawara> cgregan: I'll try to reproduce and debug
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: from command line
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: it is the UNR script so you will have access to the cases
<_MMA_> slangasek: Is it too late to get Studio disks together for alpha3?
<slangasek> _MMA_: I don't think so, but I guess that depends on what's outstanding for them?
<_MMA_> slangasek: Ive been testing the dailies pretty regularly for weeks. No real issues to speak of.
<_MMA_> If you can, grab what ever day we're using for Ubuntu. Ill chime in on the tracker.
<_MMA_> slangasek: So you need anything else from me? And can we just have disks for the next alphas from here on out?
<slangasek> _MMA_: um, I don't currently need anything from you, but I haven't even started posting images to the tracker for alpha-3 yet - hopefully you'll be around to address problems that show up in testing :)
<_MMA_> slangasek: Ok. Will that be today or tomorrow? I've been rather busy lately so its hard to just "hang out" but I can make it a point to show at a particular time.
<slangasek> they'll be posted today
<slangasek> test results will start accumulating tomorrow
<_MMA_> Ok. Cool. Then I can "hang out" :)
<ogasawara> cgregan: just sent you email about the script
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: Thanks! I'll give it a try in a little bit :-)
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: Would it be possible to get an option to pull the last table row anyway?
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: or is that a logic nightmare?
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: Also...did you guys get a chance to hold a beer tasting? I'm curious if it actually came out ok in the bottle.
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: Haven't bottled in years
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: I would not be surprised if it was a little "odd"
<ogasawara> cgregan: I think I should be able to add an option to only pull the last table row - I'll see what I can do
<ogasawara> cgregan:  and yes, we did finally crack into the home brew during the holiday break
<ogasawara> cgregan: I thought it was great!
<cgregan> osagawara: excellent! I am glad
<ogasawara> cgregan: ok, sent ya a new script with an option to print the last table row
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: cool thanks!
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: I'll give it a shot tonight and let you know. Thanks again
<ogasawara> cgregan: thanks.  I tested very briefly so let me know if it breaks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-14
<ara> morning :-)
<davmor2> Morning everybody
<ara> hey davmor2!
<ara> morning schwuk
<schwuk> Hi ara
<davmor2> schwuk: Morning Dude
 * ara reboots
<schwuk> davmor2: how goes it?
<davmor2> Fine thanks you
<davmor2> is anyone else having issues with alternate jaunty?
<asac> hi. bug 316452 is fixed. so you can verify this in your upgrade tests once the bits are built and published. Thanks!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 316452 in nss "[jaunty] last update broke some libraries (libnss3-1d,  libnspr4-0d)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316452
<BUGabundo_work> major bug with yesterday daily installer
<BUGabundo_work> I choose a swap,  plus the rest of the disc for / with ext4
<BUGabundo_work> and the installer replaces that schema with a 8gibs / ext3 and the rest of the disc etx3 /home
<ara> BUGabundo_work: have you reported it¿
<BUGabundo_work> ara: just found it!
<BUGabundo_work> trying to make a new install to test ext4
<BUGabundo_work> can't proceed!
<BUGabundo_work> it won't let me choose my partition schema!
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> it insists in lableling them aas ext3 and making one for /home
<BUGabundo_work> even when I just want one partition for the all disc and /
<BUGabundo_work> guess I'll need to go to the console!
<BUGabundo_work> ara: any tips on how to make the partitions and force the installer to accept them?
<BUGabundo_work> plus gparted still doesn't support ext4
<BUGabundo_work> bah!
<BUGabundo_work> what was the command to make a partition with ext4?
<ara> BUGabundo_work: have you pinged cjwatson? he might now something more about it
<davmor2> BUGabundo_work: you can use cfdisk
<davmor2> or fdisk
<sbeattie> BUGabundo_work: mkfs.ext4 is probably what you want.
<BUGabundo_work> I have
<BUGabundo_work> sbeattie: I've discussed with him on #you-dev
<BUGabundo_work> *#u-dev
<sbeattie> BUGabundo_work: I see. but if you manually want to set up an ext4 partition, use any of the partition managers to create it, and then mkfs.ext4 should let you partition it as ext4; though that probably will be difficult to get a / on ext4.
<BUGabundo_work> sbeattie: why?
<sbeattie> why what?
<BUGabundo_work> why won't / run on ext4 ?
<sbeattie> just the approach of manually formatting / as ext4 might be difficult, you'd be playing games underneath the installer and it might not like that. mkfs.ext4 will wipe out any existing data on the disk... though I don't know if there's a way to go from ext3 -> ext4 like there is for ext2 -> ext3
<BUGabundo_work> the disk is to be formated!
<sbeattie> right, but if you do it after the installer thinks its done formatting and has starting to write data to the partition, things will likely break.
<sbeattie> s/starting/started/
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm testing a fix for the iso downloader, but testing it involves updating my cache of isos, so it'll be a few minutes.
<davmor2> sbeattie: to speed it up you could go for --only xubuntu it's the one causing the problem this time
<davmor2> stops on 64bit
<davmor2> live
<sbeattie> yeah, I don't have a recent xubuntu image, so that'd be a slow testcase for me.
<sbeattie> is it failing because the MD5SUMs doesn't exist?
<davmor2> no 64 live failed to build so I don't know if the md5sum listed it but the image wasn't there or what
<sbeattie> davmor2: okay, I think I have a fix in place.
<sbeattie> rev 52
<bdmurray> sbeattie: so you couldn't recreate the original bug in bug 204133?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi/8.04 "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<sbeattie> no, I couldn't, but I didn't do an actual wubi install.
<bdmurray> my last comment in the bug seems to indicate I couldn't either though
<sbeattie> I was trying to set up a mock environment https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/8.04/+bug/204133/comments/21
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi/8.04 "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress]
<bdmurray> Right, I saw that
<bdmurray> I'll give it a go again
<sbeattie> bdmurray: thanks.
<bdmurray> Should I test using a 8.04.1 iso?
<bdmurray> or just 8.04?
<sbeattie> hum. dunno. maybe 8.04 would be a better starting point.
<davmor2> sbeattie: bdmurray: I can have a proper look at it tomorrow and speak with xivulon (ago) who writes it
<davmor2> I need to go I'll chat with you tomorrow
<xivulon> bdmurray: hi
<xivulon> davmor2 raised the flag on #204133
<bdmurray> xivulon: what do you mean?
<xivulon> 17:21] <davmor2> xivulon: can you have another look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi/8.04 "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress]
<xivulon> was this in relation to 8.04.2?
<bdmurray> xivulon: yes, I was going to try recreating it today
<sbeattie> xivulon: yes, 8.04.2 release is coming up on the 22nd, and we're trying to clear out any outstanding SRUs for hardy in prep for that; ntfs-3g is one of them.
<xivulon> that bug lead to a few changes in several places and spread upon 2 versions
<xivulon> have to look at the status of 8.04.1 since I forgot what ended up being in there
<bdmurray> xivulon: I guess we are looking for a good way to recreate the bug.
<xivulon> ok bdmurray, did some digging to refresh the memory
<xivulon> in short I do not think there is any reason to upgrade ntfs
<xivulon> because users cannot take advantage of that without an updated lupin package
<xivulon> which would be 0.22 (0.20 is in hardy update)
<xivulon> as for the testing (if it is required anyway), it is hard to reproduce faults due to dirty_flag
<xivulon> mostly you try to prove that the patch does not break things
<xivulon> which I had done at the time
<xivulon> but again I do not think that 1:1.2216-1ubuntu3 needs to be pushed further
<xivulon> I will ask slangasek to remove ubuntu3 from proposed
<sbeattie> xivulon: thanks
<xivulon> np
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I've been unable to recreate bug 204133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi/8.04 "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204133
<_MMA_> Anyone test Studios AMD64 disk and have X *not* start w/nVidia? I'm burning norm Ubuntu now to see if it happens there also. Same drivers/kernel Should be the same.
<_MMA_> slangasek: Are the Ubuntu disks being respun? If so why? And should Studios?
<slangasek> _MMA_: Ubuntu disks are oversized until OOo toes the line.
<_MMA_> Ahh.. OK. Saw that. 790MB.
<_MMA_> stgrabber: Can a question (tickbox, whatever) be added to to the tracker to ask if the test was virtual or not? I've had successful tests virtually that failed on real HW and vice-versa.
<_MMA_> Im getting a black screen while testing Ubuntu/Studio AMD64. Is this known?
<charlie-tca> _MMA_: +1 here for xubuntu
<_MMA_> Oh Ouch.
<_MMA_> charlie-tca: nVidia GFX?
<charlie-tca> no, the tickbox
<_MMA_> Oh. hehe
 * charlie-tca still learning to specify
<_MMA_> slangasek: Aside from the OO.o issue, if Ubuntu is respun for any tech reason, Studio should as well. I'm have no luck with AMD64 not matter the flavor ATM.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-15
<slangasek> _MMA_: right; there is an apt-setup fix that's applicable to all alternate CDs, so we might want to reroll for that as it is
<slangasek> _MMA_: but that's certainly unrelated to nvidia problems...
<_MMA_> Sure.
<slangasek> _MMA_: TheMuso just says a tester already ran into the apt-setup problem, so I'm respinning now
<_MMA_> slangasek: Ill try to test on another box. I get this on 2 boxes so far and TheMuso is reporting successful virtual tests.
 * TheMuso will test on real hardware this time.
<TheMuso> Although they will take longer due to slower hardware. :)
<slangasek> respin done
<TheMuso> slangasek: Thanks
 * TheMuso syncs.
 * _MMA_ as well
<TheMuso> _MMA_: actuallyt hey are not up on cdimage yet.
<TheMuso> actually even
<_MMA_> k
<mathiaz> slangasek: ok - I've tested -server amd64.
<slangasek> sweet
<mathiaz> slangasek: I'll do i386 tomorrow.
<slangasek> cheers :)
<TheMuso> c
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
<xivulon> hi all, re #204133 and the new ntfs-3g package in hardy proposed.
<xivulon> that includes the cking patch to add syncio.
<xivulon> had a quick chat with slangasek, the package will not be dropped and should in fact be tested
<xivulon> even though users are not expected to make use the new functionality (which is active in 8.10)
<xivulon> what should be tested IMO is whether that introduces any regression in terms of normal ntfs usage
<xivulon> i.e. you mount an ntfs partition with the hardy proposed ntfs-3g, hammer it, and check whether you have any fs corruption
<xivulon> there should be no change as without the optional mount flag the behaviour is expected to be identical to before
<xivulon> for good measure, you might want to test also when mounting with "-o syncio", same procedure as above
<xivulon> myslef and cking tested that with 8.04(.1?) and was ok, the same option has also been used in 8.10 (although as part of a larger upstream changeset)
<slangasek> xivulon: it's best if you can put a test case in the bug description that describes how to do the regression testing
<xivulon> will do
<xivulon> please see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/204133/comments/67
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204133 in wubi/8.04 "wubi install unusable - Buffer I/O error on device loop0" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> Finally I can get to do some testing :)
<rubys> is alpha3 available yet?
<davmor2> rubys: it can be tested for alpha3 yes.  These are the current images available http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<davmor2> morning cgregan how's things?
<cgregan> hey davmor2, I am freezing!
<cgregan> davmor2: otherwise ok
<davmor2> -5 not surprising :)
<cgregan> They are calling for -5F soon
<cgregan> davmor2: Not the worst I've experienced though
<davmor2> :)
 * cgregan thanks ubuntu gods for not putting OEM Services in Fargo North Dakota
<davmor2> slangasek: how heavy a coverage do you want on the available iso's?
<slangasek> davmor2: the usual sparse coverage for alphas
<slangasek> i.e., at least one test per image, at least one test per test case type
<davmor2> slangasek: np's I'll start as soon as they finish syncing :) any idea on when the others will be up
<slangasek> when they're viable, which they aren't yet
<slangasek> we're looking at Friday for the alpha release now, unfortunately
<davmor2> Cool gives more time to test :)
 * davmor2 start's on ubuntu alt's
<davmor2> so no nvidia drivers in jaunty a3
<sbeattie> davmor2: BTW, did the change I committed to the dl-iso script fix the issue for you?
<davmor2> seemed to thanks I got all the images this morning at any rate :)
<mathiaz> slangasek: -i386 server iso tested and all test passed. same for -amd64 server iso :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I've not marked the nvidia driver issue as serious because you can cope with the usable desktop on the nv driver.  But I think it definitely needs to go in the release notes.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-16
<stgraber> ogasawara: nand found what's wrong with the package status pages
<ogasawara> stgraber: great
<stgraber> ogasawara: looks like the data directory containing the .xml wasn't synced after the server was reinstalled
<ogasawara> stgraber: ahh
<stgraber> ogasawara: so nand will poke Ng tomorrow to have him turn the sync on again, so we'll get the .xml back and everything should work again :)
<ogasawara> stgraber: awesome, thanks!
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> great!
<lfaraone> ogasawara: hi, I have a Dell XPS M1330 and S/R fails on it, but with a different hash match than the one reported in bug 160319. After retesting on Jaunty, should I open a new bug since the hash matches a different component, or should I update the description of the existing bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 160319 in linux-source-2.6.22 "resume fails on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160319
<ogasawara> lfaraone: if you can just update the existing bug to contain the more up to date information that would be great
<lfaraone> ogasawara: ok, thanks. are fails on hibernate and suspend different problems?
<ogasawara> lfaraone: yes, do both fail for you?
<lfaraone> ogasawara: yes, hibernate doens't even turn off, just freezes the x process, drops to a tty, then "resumes" back to a lock screen.
<ogasawara> lfaraone: if you can open a separate bug for that it would be great
<lfaraone> ogasawara: Ok. Just got the new lappy and am playing with all the functionality.
<TheMuso> slangasek: we have completed studio testing, so unless you think we really need some of these more recent changes, I think we are good to go with what we have.
<slangasek> TheMuso: the more recent changes are either things that shouldn't impact ubuntustudio, or uploads that were done without talking to me, so I think we're good. :)
<TheMuso> slangasek: ok thanks.
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop images up for testing, finally (whee)
<RAOF> Aha.  I'll test those then now :)
<ara> morning!
<RAOF> Oh, dear lord. nv really, really doesn't like OO Impress slideshows
<RAOF> Is universe meant to be enabled by default?
<persia> Yes.
<RAOF> Let's install this sucker.
<mrvanes> does anybody know when the circular dependancy on mysql-server-5.0/1 is going to be resolved? Or the downgrade to be fixed?
<mrvanes> in jaunty btw
<davmor2> nopwe
<davmor2> nope even
<mrvanes> is it a known problem?
<mrvanes> I mean: should I file a bug?
<davmor2> if there isn't one then yes
<mrvanes> ok
<mrvanes> It's a known problem with the kubuntu developers...
<RAOF> And the Ubuntu developers, too.
<cgregan> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> cgregan: hello
<cgregan> ﻿bdmurray: Has a change been made to LP?...our buttontags script stopped working
<bdmurray> cgregan: edge or main
<cgregan> ﻿bdmurray: main
<bdmurray> cgregan: this is the first I've heard of it I'll let you know
<bdmurray> er, I'm looking into it
<cgregan> ﻿bdmurray: thanks
<srid> I'm just curious if folks are working on automated testing, or have they dropped it already? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/automated-testing
<srid> I'd be interested in contributing to it as I am working on similar efforts at my job
<slangasek> davmor2: hi, how goes alpha-3 ISO testing?
<davmor2> slangasek: now I've fixed my hd with a low-level format a lot better :) still loads to do cause of all the re-spins but starting to get to get down them now
<slangasek> davmor2: do you think we'll be through them all tonight?
<davmor2> slangasek: well I'm staggering them as much as possible so I don't see why most things want have at least one test
<slangasek> excellent
<davmor2> slangasek: ubuntu mid is the only one I won't be testing so I don't know if you want to get onto someone on the mobile team to nail that one
<slangasek> yes, we ought to get someone from mobile to test that
<davmor2> slangasek: if you want you could test pidgin and ekiga they're the only 2 apps I've not really looked at all the others start up with much-a-do
<charlie-tca> xubuntu alternate worked!
<davmor2> charlie-tca: have you done xubuntu-alt-64bit?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<slangasek> davmor2: mm, I probably won't get a chance to do any app testing there - not really mandatory either, though
<charlie-tca> sorry, that was alternate 32-bit that worked.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: if you get chance too that would be great then it frees me up to concentrate on ubuntu and edubuntu
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> no problem that is
<charlie-tca> Do you want me to run some on ubuntu i386, too
<davmor2> slangasek: np's like I say they are the only 2 I haven't really looked at and that's only cause of the setup wizard etc
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I'm just starting on them now but thanks
<charlie-tca> okay, going do the xubuntu 64-bit then
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Ta
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: which xubuntu-amd64 are you doing?
<charlie-tca> alternate install; manual partition
<sbeattie> okay, I'll do a entire disk install
<charlie-tca> great!
<mikhmv> where can i download ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 3?
<davmor2> you can't it isn't released yet
<mikhmv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview published it to early?
<davmor2> mikhmv: that's isn't the release announcement though we are still test the candidate images till there is enough coverage it isn't released
<slangasek> smb_tp_: it confuses me that you're the only one to report bug #317983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 317983 in meta-kde "ksmserver crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317983
<smb_tp_> slangasek, Well it seems strange. Either this is my external usbdrive install, special hw or (better check that now) the cd is subtle defect.
<smb_tp_> slangasek, Do you know where apport would store the collected data?
<slangasek> bdmurray: ^^ ?
<davmor2> smb_tp_: /var/crash normally
<smb_tp_> davmor2, Ok, thanks.
<smb_tp_> CD passed test
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 64-bit manual install passes
<smb_tp_> I do a memory test to be on the safe side
<davmor2> Yay :)
<davmor2> nice one charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I'm trying :-)
 * davmor2 thinks it's too tempting to say very ;)
<charlie-tca> i know, i know
<davmor2> smb_tp_: anyjoy?
<davmor2> any joy even
<smb_tp_> davmor2, mem test is running without problems so far. I'll give it at leastone full run and then go for the live boot again
<davmor2> cool
<smb_tp_> ubuntu-alternate look well so far (if you take out that I don't like the new volume control)
<charlie-tca> I'm going for 64-bit alternate with full encryption
<davmor2> charlie-tca: good work I'm off to bed now nn
<charlie-tca> good night
<mikhmv> Can I participate in testing iso alfa3
<mikhmv> ?
<mikhmv> hggdh: you mention: help with testing the ISOs is needed
<mikhmv> hggdh: How can I help in this? Where can I download ISO ubuntu Alpha3?
<hggdh> mikhmv, you can get them from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> please try to follow the test procedures
<hggdh> mikhmv, also, please keep in mind these are *NOT* necessarily the final ISO images for Alpha3: a bad bug will have to be corrected...
<mikhmv> it is ok. I have now one not working comp....
<mikhmv> and it doesn't matter what i will test on it. With Alpha2 it is freeze once per hour or even often
<cjwatson> have you reported the problem? it's relatively unlikely (although possible) that it has been magically fixed
<mikhmv> cjwatson: bug 316566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 316566 in xorg "xorg freeze randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316566
<cjwatson> mikhmv: ok, good, doesn't obviously look like it's been fixed yet though. It's worth checking of course
<mikhmv> cjwatson: I will check
<charlie-tca> xubuntu looks good now
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-17
<Hagg1> Alpa3 hangs during boot, is there any known issues? I've tried on real hardware as well as KVM (version 62)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-18
<sanad> Hello, I am linux system admin at eSpace for software development company and I am interrested in helpin in ubuntu testing, whom should I contact. Thanks.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-18
<fagan> morning
<davmor2> ara thanks for sorting the intro :)
<davmor2> morning by the way
<ara> good morning fagan, davmor2
<davmor2> ara: have you had a play with gnome-shell at all?
<fagan> davmor2: Ive been playing with it for a year now
<fagan> And ive had regular crashes since :)
<fagan> I dont think ive ever gotten a full days use without it crashing and reverting back to panel
<ara> davmor2, no, I have seen it, but I haven't played with it
<fagan> davmor2: have you been trying it?
 * fagan thinks it really needs some debugging tools built in
<davmor2> fagan: if you run gnome-shell -r from a terminal and watch you'll see it has :)
<davmor2> ara: it has some nice features and if they do what they say they will and integrate mago into it, it will make it a damn sight easier to drop an automated test in for it :)
<ara> mvo, ping
<mvo> hey ara
<ara> mvo, hey michael, just one quick question, I have this empatht's version status for Lucid:
<ara> ara@sushirider:~$ apt-cache policy empathy
<ara> empathy:
<ara>   Installed: 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1
<ara>   Candidate: 2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1
<ara>   Version table:
<ara>      2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1 0
<ara>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<ara>  *** 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 0
<ara>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ara> but in Update manager, empathy is always greyed out
<ara> do you know why?
<mvo> ara: what is the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true" ?
<mvo> its probably trying to install something that is not available or that requires removal of something, but the output should give a hint
<ara> Investigating empathy
<ara> Package empathy has broken Depends on empathy-common
<ara>   Considering empathy-common 2 as a solution to empathy 0
<ara>   Holding Back empathy rather than change empathy-common
<ara> Investigating nautilus-sendto-empathy
<ara> Package nautilus-sendto-empathy has broken Depends on empathy-common
<ara>   Considering empathy-common 2 as a solution to nautilus-sendto-empathy 0
<ara>   Holding Back nautilus-sendto-empathy rather than change empathy-common
<ara>  Try to Re-Instate empathy
<ara> Done
<ara> Done
<ara> The following packages have been kept back:
<ara>   empathy
<mvo> what is the output of apt-cache policy empathy-common nautilus-sendto-empathy ?
<mvo> ara: I'm off to lunch, but we can debug this further when I'm back
<ara> mvo, OK
<ara> mvo,  enjoy your meal
<mvo> thanks
<fagan> davmor2: ah thats better
<fagan> Now ill be able to see the crash
<fagan> We should look into getting mago into shell now when its needed for some serious testing
<davmor2> fagan: I'm amazed at how much it logs
<davmor2> fagan: they are already integrating it
<fagan> davmor2: I suppose they need it for debugging crashes
<fagan> Have you tried the looking glass?
<fagan> alt+f2 and type lg
<fagan> it lets you exend it and debug the little stuff
<fagan> Oh it doesnt have a close button you have to press esc to quit
<davmor2> I think of gnome-shell in the same way as I do empathy.  It's a good idea with some major faults,  however if it gets traction and users and developers get behind it it will shoot forward with masses of bug fixes in every release and lots of finishing touches to resolve issues that are there
<fagan> davmor2: true
<fagan> davmor2: I think when its adopted by default the first 2 releases will be ok but have lots and lots of bugs
<fagan> Then after that it should be fine
<fagan> the problem is the 2 releases in the mean time
<fagan> good thing the lts is the one the most impressionable users use
<davmor2> fagan: to be fair I think a lot of the issues are being ironed out at the moment,  I know the current version has a load of features not available in the version in karmic
<fagan> davmor2: I still think its too hard for users to open most programs
<fagan> and I dont think the notifications are as good as notify-osd
<fagan> But their application indicators mockups are awesome
<davmor2> fagan: no but it is better than the current gnome ones.
<fagan> true
<fagan> it is better than the old ones that were just glorified tooltips
<ara> mvo, let me know when you're back from lunch
<mvo> ara: I'm back
<ara> mvo, so, answer to your last question
<ara> ara@sushirider:~$ apt-cache policy empathy-common nautilus-sendto-empathy
<ara> empathy-common:
<ara>   Installed: (none)
<ara>   Candidate: 2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1
<ara>   Version table:
<ara>      2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1 0
<ara>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<ara> nautilus-sendto-empathy:
<ara>   Installed: (none)
<ara>   Candidate: 2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1
<ara>   Version table:
<ara>      2.29.5.1-1ubuntu1 0
<ara>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<mvo> ara: hm, odd. let me try to re-create that in a chroot
<ara> mvo, thanks
<ara> mvo, I want to create an easy checklist of things to check during an upgrade, to use it in the Global Jam (and general community testing)
<ara> mvo, I  have started with some ideas at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UpgradeChecklist
<ara> mvo, it would be great if you could have a look
<mvo> ara: on the phone right now, I have a look afterwards
<ara> mvo, no worries, it is not urgent
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning cr3
<davmor2> fader|away: sciving of again
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<cr3> davmor2: apparently, it's Martin Luther King day today
<davmor2> cr3: so sciving off again then ;)
<davmor3> Yay nick swap works
<davmor2> pedro_: the empathy fix was a ! missing
<davmor2> I reported it faulty on #empathy gat a report in lp copy pasted it to gnome.bugzilla and by the time I'd done that they had fixed it :)
<pedro_> davmor3, yup that was it :-)
<pedro_> heh
<fagan> Hmmmmm
<charlie-tca__> huh
<fagan> off topic for a sec anyone know anything about database theory
<fagan> (Relational,Object,Object-relational)
<fagan> Damn gtg
<iwohxohti> What are ways to get notification when a Beta ISO image is released?
<charlie-tca__> mailing list, irc channels
<charlie-tca__> subscribe to planet ubuntu blog
<charlie-tca__> subscribe to ubuntu.com newsfeed
<cr3> alexmoldovan: hey dude, here's the channel where all the cool folks hang out
<cr3> alexmoldovan: I just msg'ed you the book dive into python, a recommendation of davmor
<alexmoldovan> thanks
<cr3> alexmoldovan: he's currently away right now, because it's getting pretty late the other side of the pond, but I'd recommend you have a chat with him tomorrow morning
<fagan> just got around to submitting my iso test result
<fagan> alls good except nvidia for me
<fagan> that reminds me to check on that
<fagan> So im going to upgrade test in 10 minutes ish
<fagan> any tests I should do
<fagan> Damn fader|away isnt around
<fagan> I was going to offer to do some regression testing
<fagan> I suppose its a little late in the day to be asking
 * fagan mailing lists the questions
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-19
<ara> good morning all!
<fagan> morning
<kermiac> morning ara
<ara> morning fagan, kermiac :)
<fagan> ara: I tried upgrade testing my newer machine
<fagan> very weird
<fagan> My wireless card and graphics card werent made when hardy was out
<ara> and?
<fagan> but when I upgraded it fixed the driver issues
<fagan> Like they werent working properly at all in hardy
<fagan> xorg is still acting funny
<fagan> other than that it worked perfect
<fagan> Ive been testing the applications and nothing seems broken too badly
<fagan> The only problem with the test was that I did it from a fresh install of hardy
<fagan> I didnt use any of the programs
<ara> fagan, what do you mean about xorg acting funny?
<fagan> It gave out an error
<fagan> and it says the graphics arent configured
<ara> have you reported it?
<fagan> They work fine and xorg seems to be configured properly
<fagan> by they I mean the graphics
<ara> fagan, but it shouldn't error, anyway
<ara> fagan, do you have errors in Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log?
<fagan> Ill go check the logs and figure it out
<fagan> I have xorg log 0,1,2,3,4,5,99
<fagan> and failsafe
<fagan> It looks like pixman is the problem
<fagan> ah ha "(EE) No devices detected." thats the error I was getting
<fagan> thats not good "sudo Xorg -configure" segfaults
 * fagan gos to #ubuntu-x 
 * ara takes a coffee break
<davmor2> morning all
<mvo> ara: thanks for the UpgradeChecklist wiki page! it looks fine to me, I added a entry about the screen resolution, but that was it. the only other thing I can thing of is a) check if your favorite apps are still there (if you installed additional stuff) b) check if your favorite python modules are still working - but I guess (b) is a bit too specail
<ara> mvo, thanks for reviewing it :)
 * fagan = awesome upgrade tester I got 4 bugs o/
<ara> fagan, did you tag them?
<fagan> mvo: tag them with what?
<mvo> my please ara, thanks for creating it
 * fagan likes the tag shanes-awesome-upgrade-testing
<ara> fagan, I just sent an email to ubuntu-qa
<ara> fagan, hardy2lucid or karmic2lucid tags, please
<fagan> cool
 * fagan retags the bugs
<fagan> So out of the whole upgrade testing I got 6 bugs, 2 werent relivent with lucid, 4 were already known and 2 were good
<davmor2> ara: just mailed the list but how about a smokeupgrading page similar to the smoketesting page that you can then point mvo at for upgrade passes fails and bugs?
<ara> thanks davmor2
<ara> can any one remember the LP URL to retrieve results submitted from checkbox
<ara> ?
<fagan> Nope
<davmor2> ara: give me a second
<ara> davmor2, I already have it thanks
<fagan> ara: where is it?
<ara> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~<login>/+hwdb-submissions
 * fagan is interested 
<ara> https://www.launchpad.net/~<login>/+hwdb-submissions
<ara> (the blueprints part is not relevant)
<davmor2> I always forget the +
<fagan> So who wants to do some testing on my machine
<fagan> no test too big or too small
<ara> fagan, I think this is not the right channel for that kind of propositions
<fagan> ara: Wny?
<fagan> *Why
<fagan> Ill just run the checkbox qa regression suite
 * fagan wants to break an install today 
<ara> fagan, btw, I have only seen one bug tagged as hardy2lucid
<ara> fagan, the rest?
<fagan> ara: 2 others were dups
<fagan> and the rest were in hardy :)
<fagan> So it turned out that there was 1
<ara> fagan, but you can tag the original bugs
<ara> of your two duplicates
<fagan> Oh ok then
<ara> those dups, are because of the upgrade?
<fagan> I thought I did for one of the other ones
<fagan> Ill go tag them
<ara> fagan, thanks
<fagan> there ara 3 bugs should have the tag now
<ara> fagan, great, thanks
<fagan> Its still only showing 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=hardy2lucid&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<fagan> Damn advanced search and its long urls
 * fagan contemplates making a launchpad bug about it
<czajkowski> or just shortening it before pasting in here
<fagan> czajkowski: that takes a certain ammount of effort
<fagan> Ah I know the search is still taking away some bugs
<fagan> ara: http://short.ie/zt38uh
 * fagan doesnt know why the link is broken now
<fagan> :D
<fagan> Ah anyway you'lll have to take my word for it there are 3 but the search removes invaild and dups so thats why they arent there at the moment
<ara> fagan, ok, invalids need to removed, but as for the dups, have you tagged the duplicated one or the original one?
<fagan> ara: I asked pitti and he did it
<fagan> It was a hal bug so I asked
<ara> ok, let's put it this way, can you put here the numbers of the bugs you entered today :D
<ara> please :D
<fagan> Ok
 * fagan has a list now 
<fagan> Bug #509524 Bug #509518 Bug #509519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509524 in hal "hald-probe-input crashed with SIGSEGV in posix_memalign() (dup-of: 500723)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509524
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500723 in hal "hald-probe-input assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/hal/hald-probe-input: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x080492f9 ***" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500723
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509518 in software-center "software-center crashed with DatabaseOpeningError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509518
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509519 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509519
<ara> fagan, thanks
<fagan> The software center bug and the hal bug were because of the upgrade the xorg thing was a bug with lucid anyway
<fagan> and its fixed now with the upload today
 * fagan checked on them all
<fagan> The software center bug was just it not refreshing the database after it was installed
<fagan> So "sudo software-center" fixes it
<fagan> The hal was known and was a problem with karmic2lucid
<fagan> fader_: what regression tests need doing?
<fader_> fagan: Good question :)  I could take a guess but I'd say sbeattie is probably better able to answer that.
<fader_> My answer is always going to be to start with checkbox, but that might be because if you have a hammer everything looks like a nail.
<fagan> Very true
<fagan> Actually checkbox from bzr lp:checkbox is having issues
<fagan> czajkowski: is skynet acting up?
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> fader_: welcome back
<fader_> cr3: Good morning
<komputes> does anyone here have a ThinkPad X301 and is available for a quick test?
<cr3> folks, meet alexmoldovan. he is the new intern in the montreal office!
<fader_> cr3: Where'd he go? :)
<cr3> fader_: pidgin troubles
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Hello!
<ara> alexmoldovan, welcome!
<alexmoldovan> Hello fader_ I'm in Montreal and I'm lerning about checkbox!
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Excellent!  Don't let cr3 scare you... the rest of us are quite friendly ;)
<alexmoldovan> Hello ara, it's nice to be here!
<ara> mvo, did you get the chance to reproduce my empathy update bug in a chroot'
<ara> ?
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, how goes it?
<davmor2> fader_: where was you sciving off yesterday
<fader_> davmor2: When there's a national holiday in the US I grab it as quickly as I can... it's not like the UK where you folks only actually end up working for 30-40 days per year :)
<davmor2> fader_: I wish
<ara> and they lower to 20ish in Spain :P
<cr3> ara: you're just saying that to make us canadians feel jealous :)
<fader_> cr3: At least you and I have good weather, unlike Spain
<fader_> Er, wait, hang on :(
<davmor2> fader_: Ha Ha!
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, I know your weather generally isn't *much* better than it is in this corner of North America.  (Although right now Boston is getting buried in some chunky wet snow.)
<davmor2> Lovely and sunny here dude you really don't know what your missing with our entire 7C
<fader_> That's only 7-8C higher than here :)
<mvo> ara: not yet, sorry. I have not had a chance to try yet
<ara> mvo, OK, no worries, I was just checking
<mvo> ara: I have it on my todo list, I hope to get a chance to test it today
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: hello
<alexmoldovan> I would like to write a test script that could be useful to checkbox, something simple
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-20
<nagappan> can I just have grub instead of grub2 in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<nagappan> found the info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Uninstalling%20GRUB%202
<ara> good morning all!
<kermiac> hi ara :)
<ara> hey kermiac
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> right I'm off then guys and gals more testing tomorrow
<cr3> alexmoldovan: have you tried: wodim --devices
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-21
<ara> good morning, everybody
<davmor2> morning all
<sharky> morn'in
<czajkowski> davmor2: I like your reply makes a lotta sense
<davmor2> czajkowski: thanks I think that was what marjo and ara were trying to get at though
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I already said to ara I like option B
 * ara needs to go out for some errands, will be back ~30m
<ara> my ISP is funky today... let's see how long it last
<davmor2> sbeattie: I've tried the grub issue on hardy manually and is okay on a jfs build I will try in expert mode incase it is expert mode specific after lunch
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Mornin' all
<davmor2> fader_: Morning dude I see you brought the netsplits with you ;)
<davmor2> morning cr3
<cr3> davmor2: yo homie
<davmor2> cr3: yo officie
<davmor2> morning alexmoldovan
<fader_> davmor2: You don't happen to have an HP/Compaq Mini 500 do you?
<davmor2> fader_: I have a compaq mini 110 not sure if it is the same hw
<fader_> Yeah, I'm not sure either
<fader_> Have you tried recent UNR images on it?
<davmor2> fader_: it the one schwuk has if that helps :)
<davmor2> fader_: no but I can run a live one if you so wish?
<schwuk> davmor2: no - mine if the Compaq Mini 700, which is the same as the HP Mini 1000 that fader_ has.
<schwuk> 702EA to be precise. :)
<davmor2> schwuk: ah
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, if you could give it a shot I'd appreciate it
<davmor2> mine is 110-1010sa
<fader_> No need to even install; just let me know if the live image works
<fader_> I'm not sure if it's the same model or not, as the one I'm working with is a prototype and so is labelled differently
<fader_> But it's not booting on UNR when other machines will from the same stick, so I'm starting to wonder if it's bad hardware
<davmor2> fader_: netbook-edition or remix?
<davmor2> fader_: so unr or une?
<davmor2> fader_: I'm going with une
<davmor2> fader_: welcome back
<fader_> davmor2: I never left... it's IRC that got small!
<davmor2> fader_: I got a desktop on une but I still don't know if that is what you are using :P
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks; I'm leaning heavily toward bad hardware here now.  I'll make a karmic stick in a bit to verify.
<fader_> Now I'm having ubiquity crashes that I'm trying to make sure I can replicate :)
<fader_> ... and there it is.  Today's UNR hates me.
<davmor2> fader_: format the stick using dd if=/dev/zero  I found that they remember too much crap and the occasional complete wipe help restore them :)
<fader_> davmor2: Not a bad idea; I'll do that before reporting the bug
<davmor2> fader_: at least you can rule out the stick then :)
<fader_> davmor2: I have complete perfect trust in USB sticks.  They're always flawless.
<fader_> Also, I have this bridge I need to sell...
<davmor2> fader_: for sale London bridge
<ScottK> That did get sold.  Isn't it in Arizona now?
<fader_> davmor2: As I sit here waiting for my USB stick to finish zeroing, have you tried installing from today's UNR?
<davmor2> fader_: Nope only the live desktop from une I can try unr
<fader_> If you have time I'd like to know if ubiquity is dying for you as well
<fader_> Just so I can rule out the stick altogether
<davmor2> fader_: are you missing the options down the side?
<davmor2> fader_: meh nevermind
<fader_> davmor2: Huh?
 * ara calls it a day and goes to her Pilates class
<fader_> ara: Ciao!
<fader_> davmor2: Man, I go make a phone call and someone else beats me to the bug!  Bug 510710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510710 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with NameError in progress_loop()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510710
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-22
<kermiac> evening everyone :)
<kermiac> I was just going to grab the hardy 8.04.4 point release images & I noticed none of the links at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com are working
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> hardy.4 grub is still broken
<davmor2> :(
<kermiac> morning davmor2, ara :)
<davmor2> morning kermiac hows aussie land
<kermiac> it's very hot atm, lol
<kermiac> 38 degrees and it's already just after 8pm
<kermiac> i posted this before, but you guys were not in channel
<kermiac> I was just going to grab the hardy 8.04.4 point release images & I noticed none of the links at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com are working
<kermiac> what iso are we using to test hardy .4?
<davmor2> kermiac: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/  click on daily or daily-live then current
<kermiac> ty davmor2
<kermiac> i see no testcases completed in iso tracker for hardy .4, is that correct? just wondering which image to d/l first to start testing
<davmor2> kermiac: what ever you want I'd go with live for now though
<kermiac> davmor2: yeah, I'm d/l i386 live atm
<kermiac> ty davmor2
<davmor2> kermiac: np's
<ara> kermiac, please, set the test as started in the tracker when you start, please
<kermiac> ara: will do
<ara> kermiac, ta!
<kermiac> still waiting for iso to d/l cdimage.ubuntu.com seems a bit slow atm
<kermiac> only getting around 380KB/s
<kermiac> still got 16.5 mins left for i386 iso
<kermiac> np'd ara
<kermiac> np's, even :)
<davmor2> kermiac: see if there is a local mirror it might go faster for you
 * kermiac checks for local mirror
<kermiac> umm...is there a list of mirrors?
<davmor2> kermiac: what the country code for australia?  then just try http://countrycode.cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/  for example http://us.cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/  is the one in the usa just try it in a web browser
 * ara takes a break
<kermiac> davmor2: usually au
<davmor2> kermiac: so try http://au.cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<kermiac> i'll see if i can get any extra speed from using http://au.cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ as soon as the i386 image is finished - still got 9.5 mins
<kermiac> ty davmor2
<davmor2> kermiac: the only thing to look at if you use a local mirror is that you download the correct iso as listed on the tracker as your mirror might out.  other than that should be fine
<kermiac> ok davmor2, checking the md5 should verify that right?
<davmor2> kermiac: no the quickest test is to check the date.version number on the tracker against the local mirror.  eg 20100121.2 was the last one yesterday so you would just go in the browser and check that, that was the version on the mirror and then download it.  If not then use the standard cdimages instead of the mirror.
<kermiac> ok ,ty davmor2 :)
<kermiac> same speed when trying to use http://au.cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<kermiac> looks like there's no au mirror :(
<davmor2> kermiac: :( worth a try
<kermiac> yup
<kermiac> oh well, guess i'll only test i386 for now
 * kermiac is calling it for tonight
<kermiac> night all, time to watch some tv before bed
<ara> kermiac, night!
<davmor2> hello fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, how's life?
<cr3> hey dudes
<davmor2> just got back from the hospital with the mother in law, that's fun :) now lunch then testing :)
<fader_> davmor2: I hope everything is okay :(
<davmor2> fader_: yeah just tests
<fader_> Good good.
<cr3> davmor2: man, you're testing even when you're not at the computer!
 * cr3 is eating a bowl of cereal and wonders how it could be tested
<davmor2> cr3: I'm just that damn good ;)  that would be the taste, fluid to solid content, sweetness and fibrous content the last of which you'll need to wait at least half a day for :D
<davmor2> right now that's out the way to testing
<davmor3> slackers
<davmor2> davmor3: loser
<davmor2> fader_: learn to type :P
<fader_> davmor2: It's Friday... my brain is gone by now :)
<davmor2> no now is when it kicks in it's the weekend :)
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: enjoy your weekend tty soon
<fader_> davmor2: You too!
<moustafa> fader_, cr3: baguette!
<slangasek> fader_, ara: looks like there's a long way to go on iso testing for 8.04.4; are we expecting this to ramp up Monday?
<fader_> slangasek: I'm unlikely to have bandwidth to do much of the ISO testing as I'm having to do a lot manually to get the cert testing done for 8.04.4 :(
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> fader_: was more wondering if you knew what the status was, seeing as you're QA team and ara is probably after-hours :)
<fader_> slangasek: I don't know what the status is, sorry... I will shoot an email to the QA mailing list and request some extra help on this though
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I did email the QA list already, but I think my request is still stuck in the moderation queue
<fader_> slangasek: Ah, okay... in that case me emailing as well would probably not help too much, as I'd also be stuck there until ara sees it anyway
<fader_> moustafa: Hey, sorry -- missed your hello :)
<slangasek> fader_: ah, heh; does the list not allow posts by subscribers?
<fader_> slangasek: Not sure actually; I had just assumed you were a subscriber :)
<slangasek> nope
<fader_> Okay, then I'll change my mind again and send out the email... worth a shot
<fader_> Sent.
<slangasek> looks like ara did send out a mail, as well
<fader_> Yes, I just followed up to hers
<Akos> hi everyone
<Akos> are the daily-live .iso's broken for the past 2 days?
<Akos> i can't seem to get them started in virtual machines
<fader_> Akos: I was okay yesterday on real hardware
<fader_> Akos: I assume you checked the MD5 of the image already?
<fader_> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~fader/sru-testing/8.04.4.html has some preliminary results up (basically the servers in the London DC); more results and better formatting to follow, probably Monday afternoonish
<fader_> Though if things go very well I might have more today :)
<slangasek> fader_: ok, thanks
<slangasek> Akos: broken in a different way than how alpha-2 is broken on virtual machines (boot splash doesn't work)?
<Akos> fader_: i zsynched them
<Akos> slangasek: just simply it doesn't boot, so i can't install or get in the live cd mode
<Akos> all i see is '_' on the top of the screen
<slangasek> Akos: did alpha-2 work for you?
<Akos> slangasek: i didn't try, but i'll download it now
<slangasek> Akos: quicker test: try taking the 'splash' option off the kernel commandline when booting
<Akos> slangasek: when booting of the CD?
<slangasek> yes
<Akos> i'll try too, not sure if i can
<Akos> okay, done
<Akos> i took out only splash out
<Akos> should i take out 'quiet splash --' or just 'splash' ?
<Akos> okay, taking quiet splash -- out started something
<Akos> http://akos.me/lucid.png
<Akos> this is where it halted for some time
<Akos> http://akos.me/lucid1.png this is what has changed, nothing going on for minutes now
<Akos> i'll download the alpha 2
<Akos> alpha 2 works ..
<kermiac> morning all :)
<fader_> kermiac: Howdy
<kermiac> hey fader_ :)
 * kermiac is almost awake now after a few coffees. Time to start testing :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-23
<kermiac> is there a way to see the archived tests?
<kermiac> I'm testing hardy atm & persistence mode isn't working. I remember seeing a bug report for it on the tracker
<kermiac> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/archive//all doesn't seem to be working
<kermiac> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/archive doesn't seem to be working either
<testpc> Hi! In Kmplayer, the seeking forward-rewind button not working in my lucid. Need a confirm.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-24
<MasterOfWin7> Hello
<Maxwell> Hello
<Maxwell> how can i join ubuntu testing
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-17
<stanz> wow, this is new...
<stanz> I'm here to try testing on my laptop.
<stanz> applied to mailing list...see ya later~
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-18
<hakimsheriff> hey evryone
<marknigh> Hi all, I'm trying to setup to do laptop testing. This appears to be the place to chat. Is this network "webchat.freenode.net" for registration puposes?
<marknigh> Well, it was accepted. If someone doesn't like it I guess they will let me no. Out!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-19
<ara> good morning!
<pedro_> jibel, hello, quick question re the teardown method , in order to use it, do i just need to define it at the test class?
<jibel> pedro_, Hello , yes, override it in the test class and call super at the end to run the parent method.
<pedro_> jibel, ah ok, it doesn't matter if i'm using setupOnce= true ?
<jibel> pedro_, no, the setupOnce=True is not start/stop the application for each test.
<jibel> pedro_, alternatively, if you awnt a specific setup/teardown for a test you can use fixtures.
<pedro_> jibel, ok, will try that, thanks :-)
<jibel> pedro_, you create a class with a setUp and a cleanUp method, then call useFixture at the start of your test.
<jibel> pedro_, here is an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/555757/
<pedro_> ok got it!
<jibel> pedro_, could you run the totem playback test in an up to date natty? Here python freezes completely on 2 different systems, and I need to sigkill it.
<pedro_> jibel, just did it and i'm getting the same behavior, python cpu usage goes to 100%
<pedro_> had to kill it in the end
<jibel> pedro_, not good :/ who do you think is the culprit, totem, python, glibc some other lib ? I get the same problem with banshee from time to time
<pedro_> jibel, well i'm getting a similar hang with the gwibber test
<pedro_> jibel, so probably python :-(
<jibel> pedro_, could it be caused by ldtp ?
<pedro_> no idea really
<jibel> pedro_,  I'll file a bug against python and we'll reaffect it later if needed.
<pedro_> jibel, sounds good, may you paste the number on the channel later?
<pedro_> so we can subscribe to it and see the progress
<jibel> pedro_, hm, I've seen that for the first time on 2011-01-07, the day I've upgraded to ldtp 2.1, I'll downgrade to 2.0 and see if I can reproduce.
<jibel> pedro_, same problem with ldtp 2.0.
<pedro_> jibel, could it be the new python?
<jibel> pedro_, idk, bug 704923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704923 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "python hangs with 100% CPU when running automated desktop testing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704923
<pedro_> thanks jibel
<davmor2> fader: ara: moustafa hello
<fader> davmor2: Hey dude, how goes it?
<davmor2> sound, flat is getting there too slowly
<moustafa> davmor2: Oy!
<moustafa> davmor2: How are you?
<moustafa> and fader too :)
<davmor2> good thanks
<fader> moustafa: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader: how's life you're end?
<fader> davmor2: I've been sick for a number of days, just finally managing to get better :/
<moustafa> fader: You went to the texas rally, didn't you?
<fader> moustafa: Nope, I managed to miss that one  :)
<moustafa> fader: Then something else came and bit you in the nether regions
<fader> Heheh
<fader> Probably
<davmor2> fader: glad to hear you're better
<fader> Thanks!
<moustafa> davmor2: You had to go and be nice about the whole thing, didn't you? :P
<davmor2> moustafa: can't be evil to him all the time, fader gets all stropy if you don't say nice things from time to time :D
 * moustafa looks up stropy...then promptly wonders if davmor2 is slightly australian
<davmor2> NO cobba not me bonza day though
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-20
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> morning ara
<ara> morning davmor2!
<davmor2> ara: man that was nice the xchat icon just poped it's head round the corner to let me know I'd been pinged roll on natty
<ara> :)
<ara> have anyone tried the daily-live installation lately?
<ara> (i.e. 2 days)
<ara> jibel, davmor2? ^
<davmor2> ara: I did a fresh install from usb on Monday and tuesday but I don't think that the image had updated
<jibel> ara, yes I gave it a try this morning. I stopped before the end, I wanted to check a translation issue. Whats wrong ?
<ara> jibel, well, our weekly testing didn't go that well, so I asked to see if you were having problems with it as well
<davmor2> ara: you grabbing current or the actual daily,  the actual dailies I  think had packages that ftbfs
<marknigh> Does anyone know where to find the @SIG@ macro? I looked at the macro page and could not find it there.
<charlie-tca__> I thought it was an internal MoinMoin macro
<marknigh> ?
<charlie-tca__> built into the code for the wiki
<marknigh> I'm supposed to use it. Is there somewhere where that is explained? I have some webpage experience but I don't get it. Is there a template?
<marknigh> I'm trying to sign up to test my laptop.
<marknigh> Hit the upper left edit link and add your WikiName under the existing one to the testing page using the @SIG@ macro.
<charlie-tca__> oh
<charlie-tca__> just put    @SIG@    there
<charlie-tca__> when you save, it will put your name and time
<marknigh> Add @SIG @ to the end?
<charlie-tca__> yup
<charlie-tca__> instead of putting your name, you just put @SIG@
<marknigh> Thank you!!!
<charlie-tca__> it signs it for you
<marknigh> Thanks!
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<charlie-tca__> and, yes, that is a bit mystic
<charlie-tca__> I dug a long time myself to find that out
<marknigh> I just put @SIG@ in the first section anf thats what shows up in the preview and my laptop version isn't showing as hyper text.
<marknigh> fixed;"> @SIG@ || Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook x32|| Acer Aspire One AO532h-2254 ||
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-21
<stanz> anyone have time for a couple of testcase 'rescue mode' questions?
<stanz> Rescue Mode Grub, Case ID: res-004, 005.
<stanz> natty-alpha 1-AlternateRescue-amd64
<stanz> I guess its a busy time?
<stanz> #will leave jabber on...just in case. Bye
<ara> good morning!
<CensoredBiscuit> morning ara
<ara> morning CensoredBiscuit
<CensoredBiscuit> its like 1 am
<moustafa> davmor2 is here!  Quick, someone call 0118 999 88199 9119 725 3!
<davmor2> moustafa: WHat?
<moustafa> davmor2: You never saw that?
<moustafa> davmor2: It's in the IT crowd
<moustafa> davmor2: Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ
<nagappan> I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and got this issue
<nagappan> http://pastebin.com/aGnY68MY
<nagappan> is this known issue
 * nagappan joining #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> first time I have seen it. When you report the bug, tag it with python2.7
<jibel> nagappan, this is bug 689306 and bug 689615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689306 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "package python2.7-minimal 2.7.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3 (affects: 15) (dups: 8) (heat: 163)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689306
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689615 in update-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "pycompile fixes needed for maverick (affects: 4) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689615
<nagappan> jibel, let me check it
<nagappan> jibel, the bug says fix is released !?!
<nagappan> jibel, but it doesn't work on my system
<nagappan> jibel, any other stuff that I need to do ?
<jibel> nagappan, which means that the fix is not good
<nagappan> jibel, ok
<nagappan> jibel, I was thinking of trying https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/at-spi2-core to test LDTP
<nagappan> jibel, so updated my system
<nagappan> jibel, and its now a partial system
<nagappan> jibel, do I need to do fresh install in this case ?
<jibel> nagappan, can you file a new report, attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade and subscribe me to that report.
<nagappan> jibel, sure, will do that
<nagappan> jibel, that folder seems to be empty !
<nagappan> jibel, I upgrade the system by making entry in /etc/apt/source.list
<nagappan> jibel, replaced maverick to natty ;-)
<jibel> nagappan, urgh, that's bad, because update-manager has the fix for this problem
<nagappan> jibel, apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;dselect update;dselect install
<nagappan> jibel, my bad then :-)
<jibel> nagappan, to upgrade to a dev release the way to go is either "do-release-upgrade -d" or "update-manager -cd"
<nagappan> jibel, for time being, let me do a fresh / clean install
<jibel> nagappan, those tools know how to deal with the upgrade path correctly, apt solely doesn't
<nagappan> jibel, it usually takes 2+ hours through the proxy env
<nagappan> jibel, so I generally do this !
<nagappan> jibel, anyways will do clean install
<jibel> nagappan, good luck :-)
<nagappan> jibel, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-23
<hakimsheriff> hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-16
<jwp121> hello
<hggdh> alias.cmd.rmsfilter = "filter del irc_smart_$server_$channel"
<grobda24> hello
<grobda24> anyone here from laptop testing project ?
<phillw> grobda24: I'm not from laptop testing, I use a laptop to test.
<AlanBell> hello, there is a heap of spam on mago.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> advertising gentlemens products of an invigorating and restorative nature
<AlanBell> it seems quite unneccessary to me so I will remove it all, but if people could keep an eye on it that would be great
<AlanBell> oh, I don't have permissions :(  if someone could delete all the attachments here that would be greathttp://mago.ubuntu.com/entoro?action=AttachFile
<AlanBell> http://mago.ubuntu.com/edubun?action=AttachFile
<AlanBell> just those two pages I think, entoro and edubun and I think you can't just delete the pages, you have to delete the attachments individually, in firefox you can look at the list and middle click all the del links
<roadmr> what I wonder is how all that ended up in there, if authentication is needed to attach files
<balloons> AlanBell, that's really odd.. must have been from the initial site load before it got locked? they all look quite old
<AlanBell> dunno, but every so often I do a google search for site:ubuntu.com viagra
<AlanBell> purely for research purposes you understand
<balloons> rofl
<balloons> i also don't have any permissions to remove
<AlanBell> ok, can I leave it with you to find someone?
<balloons> sure -- I'll get it cleaned up
<AlanBell> thanks balloons
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-17
<mvo> jibel: "+ [jibel] provide a option to run the upgrade with "eatmydata" (for the upgrade+tester): DONE" \o/ - where can I merge it?
<mvo> jibel: and did I mention that you rock? lp:~jibel/update-manager/AutoUpgradeTester-universe ftw!
<jibel> mvo, re eatmydata, I didn't proposed a merge, the gain was 10s on a 13 minutes upgrade. do you think it's worth it ?
<jibel> mvo, we'd better preallocate disk space and use tmpfs
<mvo> hm, that sounds like something went wrong and it was not used?
<mvo> if thats all, then its indeed not worth it
<jibel> mvo, nope, I think kvm spend more time extending the disk than dkpg doing fsyncs.
 * mvo nods
<jibel> mvo, to catch deconf prompts during automated upgrades, I use the editor frontend and set EDITOR="cat>logfile"
<jibel> mvo, but the upgrade-tester uses DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive.py frontend which forces DEBIAN_FRONTEND to ... noninteractive
<jibel> mvo, do you think of any other way to do that, or should I change DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive.py to no change the frontend if it already exists in the environment ?
<mvo> jibel: please make DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive.py setup the EDITOR and DEBIAN_FRONTEND=editor envs
<mvo> jibel: that will still be non-interactive, right? but also log whats going on
<mvo> jibel: alternatively we could make it a config option
<jibel> mvo, right, it is still non-interactive, setting editor to cat is like pressing enter to all questions
<mvo> jibel: aesome, so it fits into there
<jibel> mvo, great, thanks
<GrueMaster> stgraber: I can't login to the iso.qa.ubuntu.com site.  favicon.ico missing.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: confirmed ... not quite sure what's going on there, having a look now
<stgraber> GrueMaster: better now?
<stgraber> I blamed the cache as usual, wiped it and turned it off for now, seems to work here
<GrueMaster> Yep, that worked for me.
<GrueMaster> One of these days I need to figure out a way to automate marking the daily core images as tested.  I have a jenkins job that tests all 4 images daily.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: the API works fine for that now. Want an example script?
<stgraber> I'm pushing the daily upgrade tests this way
<GrueMaster> Sure.  email me a copy.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807762/
<stgraber> GrueMaster: you can set your API key here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/profile
<GrueMaster> And I create this key...how?
<GrueMaster> grrr.  I'm hitting an acpi error on my serial console box.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: put whatever you want in there and use that value in the script instead of your actual password
<GrueMaster> Ah, ok.  Kind of a pass-phrase thing.
<stgraber> yeah, that's to avoid having you put your SSO password cleartext in a script :)
<stgraber> to test you can either go look on the tracker or chck the value of resultid, a value of -1 means something failed, otherwise you'll get the id of the result on the tracker
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll experiment with it shortly.
<GrueMaster> Gotta fix my serial console server first.
<stgraber> cool, let me know if you have any problem
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-18
<PedroGomes> hi
<PedroGomes> shouldn't this mean that whit an apt-get update and install, I should be able to install the the ganglia-monitor without errors ?
<PedroGomes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ganglia/+bug/854866
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 854866 in ganglia (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "some ganglia packages won't install because of useradd (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 70)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<jibel> mvo, I added a check for debconf prompts to auto-upgrade testing
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade-lts/PROFILE=lts-server,alderamin-upgrade=alderamin-upgrade/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/lts-server/
 * mvo hugs jibel
<jibel> mvo, there is one debconf_*.log attachment per prompt
<mvo> !!!
<mvo> jibel:  where is my branch that I can merge ;
<mvo> ;)
<jibel> and also a whitelist if it's an expected prompt
<jibel> do you think of any thing else we could check regarding debconf ?
<jibel> mvo, ^
<jibel> mvo, I didn't propose a merge yet
<njin> Awesome, with 3.2.0-9 kernel live session start unmuteasd on all my machines...., so finally we can test a11y installations !!
<astraljava> Is this channel still relevant?
<patdk-wk> what does that mean?
<astraljava> If so, then perhaps the topic could be updated. :)
<patdk-wk> if someone had ops, it could be :)
<astraljava> Heheh. :)
<patdk-wk> maybe you can change it?
<astraljava> I am not a channel operator, apparently.
<mvo> jibel: I can't think of anything else yet
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Currently testing Precise Daily images | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<jibel> mvo, ok, I proposed a merge.
<jibel> astraljava, thanks for the reminder :)
<astraljava> jibel: No probs. :) Actually I was looking for a more -qa related channel. I recalled seeing an email about removing some channels, and wondered whether it was this, judging from the topic. :)
<jibel> astraljava, Yeah, we should have merged the topics too to something like 'Welcome to Ubuntu QA | ... '
<jibel> hggdh,  any idea ?
<astraljava> jibel: Right. So this is the channel where the folks about to meet in two hours normally gather to discuss the matters?
<hggdh> jibel: yes, we should -- but I do not have op rights here
<jibel> astraljava, no, meetings are in #ubuntu-meeting
<astraljava> jibel: Yes, the meeting's there, but I mean outside of them?
<jibel> hggdh, if you give an acceptable topic, I can do it for you
<hggdh> jibel: can do. But need a bit for the brain to warn up
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/ | Currently testing Precise Daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise Daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<alourie> hello
<hggdh> morning alourie
<alourie> meeting now in -meeting
<Machinista> #info
<roadmr> _salem: hey! Qt question! is it possible to have a gobject mainloop and a Qt GUI in the same program? - the gobject mainloop needs to handle some Dbus events and make stuff happen in the Qt GUI
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Ok, trying the iso.qa script (modified a little).  Not sure if it is working properly.  Not seeing results on iso.qa.
<bdmurray> stgraber: I'm working on lp-integration.py and something occurred to me
<bdmurray> stgraber: if we really only want the qa tracker to comment on bugs one time then checking authors makes more sense then checking comment content
<bdmurray> stgraber: agreed?
<stgraber> bdmurray: you mean to check if we already touched a bug?
<bdmurray> stgraber: right I'd originally thought to see if we'd already added "the comment" but if there is a typo in "the comment" then it'll look different so checking the author's seems to make more sense to me
<stgraber> right, checking if the ISO tracker commented once should be enough then
<bdmurray> stgraber: and the url is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/%s % bugnumber right?
<bdmurray> sorted the url out
<bdmurray> stgraber: I've pushed my changes to the drupal7-rewrite branch
<bdmurray> I'm not certain iso-testing tagging has been happening recently
<bdmurray> yeah, the isotracker knows about bug 918243 but it hasn't been tagged iso-testing
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 918243 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu don't start after installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918243
<bdmurray> the xmlrpc interface works though ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-19
<stgraber> bdmurray: indeed, I need to go fix the script on limequat so that it runs again. I'll do that tomorrow
<bdmurray> stgraber: well rolling out the new version would be ideal
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, I'll run it from the db account while waiting for the next code update on the server
<stgraber> bdmurray: hmm, did you manage to run the current python script from the branch on your machine?
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm trying to run it on limequat and I'm getting quite a few errors mostly around the raw SQL that was between simples " instead of """ and then later on in the code (still fixing the issues as they appear)
<bdmurray> stgraber: How could I test it?
<stgraber> bdmurray: I think most of these errors would have appeared even without a working database
<bdmurray> stgraber: Okay, I can work on it more tomorrow then
<stgraber> bdmurray: I think I'm almost done with the fixes, last one is:
<stgraber> >>> from launchpadlib import LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT
<stgraber> ImportError: cannot import name LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT
<stgraber> hmm, >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT
<stgraber> actually but same result
<stgraber> ok, found it (I think), testing
<bdmurray> maybe launchpadlib.uris
<bdmurray> dinner here bbiab
<stgraber> yeah, .uris did the trick
<stgraber> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/914794
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 914794 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Gdk-CRITICAL errors output when updating from command line (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<stgraber> bdmurray: I tested the code on this one
<stgraber> bdmurray: pushed the changes to the branch and re-enabled the cron on limequat using the new code
<stgraber> bdmurray: looking at that script again, I really need to find some time to clean it up ... it should be working for now but I see hundreds of corner cases where a part or another of that script is going to fail
<stgraber> bdmurray: anyway, thanks for your changes, you should see bug comments appear in the next few hours for existing bugs
<stgraber> bdmurray: looking at my e-mail notifications, I think having the script set the subject is a bit annoying (I'm used to see the bug's title instead), maybe we should change that?
<stgraber> anyway, enough poking at the ISO tracker for today :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: you are used to seeing the bug's title because almost everybody uses the web interface to comment and that just happens to use the bug's title.  Having a standard subject would allow people a way to filter away those messages.  Honestly, I'm indifferent though
<rickspencer3> jibel, gema good morning! could one of you link me to the upgrade testing blueprint if/when you get a chance?
<jibel> rickspencer3, good morning. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-lts-upgrades
<jibel> mvo, do you know how to configure squid-deb-proxy to not cache *tar.gz and *.tar.gz.gpg ?
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel
<jibel> mvo, there are test failures because it fails to validate the upgrader tarball
<mvo> jibel: hm, odd, let me look
<jibel> mvo, for example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20Upgrade%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/precise-upgrade-i386/PROFILE=universe-i386,label=aldebaran-upgrade/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/universe-i386/bootstrap.log
<jibel> "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<jibel> I removed the proxy and it pass
<mvo> jibel: could you please try adding "refresh_pattern tar.gz$ 0 0% 0" and the same for tar.gz.gpg$ ?
<jibel> mvo, k
<jibel> mvo, I'll let the current run finish just to make sure there's nothing broken and will retry with this settign
<mvo> thanks
<jibel> mvo, ah there's this setting already "refresh_pattern tar.gz$  129600 100% 129600" I think that's the culprit
<jibel> squid must be downloading the gpg key but uses the tarball from the cache
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> jibel: I wonder if we can add a " dist-upgrader-all/current/.*tar.gz$" pattern with 0 0% 0 to prevent that apt-get source stuff is uncached
<jibel> mvo, I excluded all tar.gz from the cache. the main concern is caching deb files, fetching a couple of tar files won't hurt.
 * mvo nods
<jibel> ah more stable builds this morning thanks to stgraber
<bdmurray> stgraber: Do you think we should change the subject of the ISO tracker comment?
<patdk-wk> whoa, topic updated
<stgraber> bdmurray: I think it'd be less confusing for people reading their bug mail and seeing 50 or so e-mails with "ISO tracker notification" as the subject
<stgraber> bdmurray: I usually do an early filtering of my bug inbox and having all of them with the same title makes that difficult as I need to read them to find the actual bug title
<bdmurray> stgraber: the subject also contains the bug number but okay
<stgraber> bdmurray: right, though I'm not that good at remembering bug numbers :) I think the sender is already a clear enough indication that it's an ISO tracker notification.
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, pushed
<bdmurray> stgraber: I noticed that get_list in the xml rpc interface returns some linaro bugs too
<bdmurray> stgraber: is there some way to filter other than milestone?
<stgraber> bdmurray: oh, sounds like a bug. I'll have a look. It should filter based on what URL you're using (iso.qa.ubuntu.com shouldn't return bugs for iso.qa.linaro.org or whatever their URL is nowadays)
<bdmurray> stgraber: it looks like $site isn't used in the query
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, I'll fix xmlrpc/qatracker.xmlrpc.bugs.php
<bdmurray> stgraber: cool, thanks
<stgraber> bdmurray: do you have an example? so I can check that my fix works
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 660604
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660604 in linux-linaro "Linaro images should utilize EDID (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660604
<stgraber> bdmurray: ok, fixed in the branch. I'll update the lp-integration.py script on limequat, fix a few more bugs and ask IS to update the PHP code too
<bdmurray> stgraber: Do you know how lp-integration stopped working?
<stgraber> bdmurray: no, the cronjob was still correct when I looked yesterday. Might have been an LP authentication issue that broke it at some point, I did a clean authentication yesterday to get a new .cred file
<bdmurray> stgraber: oh, it was probably edge vs production
<stgraber> that sounds likely indeed
<bdmurray> stgraber: thanks for your help
<stgraber> np
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, this is interesting.  bug 517992 got tagged by the tracker but it seems that is not the reporter's bug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 517992 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""No kernel modules were found." message from Lucid powerpc alternate cd. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517992
<bdmurray> as they were testing xubuntu i386
<bdmurray> with precise
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, seems like gridcube picked an old bug instead of filing a new one for precise
<bdmurray> so removing the tag from the old bug seems right but what about contacting this person?
<stgraber> the "no kernel" error is fairly standard when d-i and the seeded kernel are out of sync
<stgraber> IIRC gridcube is Xubuntu's QA guy and is fairly often on IRC
<stgraber> bdmurray: are you an admin on iso.qa.ubuntu.com? if so, you probably should unlink these reports to the bug before untaging it or it'll get tagged again
<stgraber> oh yeah, you should be as you are in ~ubuntu-qa-website-devel
<stgraber> ah but I thought it was a good idea to prevent modifying the history, so no you can't change them...
<stgraber> bdmurray: do you know if there's a way to know if a bug was tagged with a given tag in the past? so we can avoid re-tagging a bug that was manually untagged?
<bdmurray> stgraber: yeah there is a way but you have to parse the activity log :-(
<bdmurray> stgraber: I'll whip something up
<stgraber> k. Out to grab something for lunch, will be back in a bit
<jibel> mvo, I spend few hours today on bug 917173 . I found other bugs but was unable to reproduce it.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917173 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "lucid -> precise upgrade failed: Resolver failed to calculate the upgrade - dpkg-dev held back (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917173
<jibel> mvo, I think it is related to multiarch but cannot find what's wrong
<jibel> mvo, at the top there should be a something like 'installing libc6 as depends of multiarch' but there isn't
<jibel> for some reason installation of libc6 is deferred and breaks the upgrade of libc6-i686
<jibel> "  libc6-i686:i386 PreDepends on libc6 [ i386 ] < 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 -> 2.13-24ubuntu2 > ( libs ) (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) can't be satisfied!"
<bdmurray> stgraber: actually it'd be rather involved to find out if the tag was removed - plus it could have been accidental.  I'd rather make the script respect the bot-stop-nagging tag
<stgraber> bdmurray: hmm, indeed, removing iso-testing + adding bot-stop-nagging sounds good and is easy to check
<bdmurray> stgraber: right, I'll make that change
<bdmurray> GridCube: hey we were just talking about bug 517992 which you reported on the iso tracker.  It'd be better if you were to report a new bug.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 517992 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""No kernel modules were found." message from Lucid powerpc alternate cd. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517992
<GridCube> oh, okay, i reported it back in the day because it seemed just like a standard mistake (like it was) so i did not see a need for a new report, i mean it  was just a silly mistake after all
<GridCube> because the tracker wont allow me to put it as failed without a bug
<bdmurray> the message no kernel modules found can appear for multiple reasons though and that was powerpc specific
<bdmurray> that's why a new bug would be best
<bdmurray> stgraber: bot-stop-nagging change pushed
<GridCube> ok :) will do next time i find it again
<stgraber> bdmurray: branch updated on limequat
<mvo> jibel: oh, didn't you write in the bugreport that you can reproduce it every day?
<jibel> mvo, I did. There's a vm ready with the bug. we can look at it tomorrow if you wish, I'm off for today.
<mvo> jibel: ok
 * mvo waves goodnight
<jibel> mvo, good night o/
<AlanBell> yup, that works :)
<pangolin> works
<balloons> good show
<txomon|home> balloons, I read the mail
<balloons> hello
<balloons> yea, my mini novel?
<txomon|home> did you read mine? Don't need an answer
<txomon|home> yep ;D
<balloons> I did.. since your here we can discuss a bit
<txomon|home> Do you have more information about the autotesting sofware?
<txomon|home> software*
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> First of all, I want to say that my primary goals are:
<txomon|home> 1) To be made in a home network
<txomon|home> 2) To be the most easy to configure
<txomon|home> 3) to speed up the installation of the server an packages as posible
<txomon|home> those are the primary goals
<txomon|home> I meant the installation of the OS
<txomon|home> and packages
<txomon|home> jibel, what means o/ ? I thought it was hello, but I've seen it in too many contexts ...
<balloons> txomon|home, ok, I got it
<balloons> and then
<balloons> 4) to automatically execute tests?
<txomon|home> yes
<txomon|home> that was implied ;)
<txomon|home> but I didn't get there yet
<txomon|home> Making the installation of fresh systems in 4 minutes/ 5 minutes was the main goal
<balloons> gotcha
<txomon|home> (at the end, the most part of the time is spent in the installation)
<balloons> did you look at the tools page on the wiki
<balloons> let me see if I can find it
<balloons> i'm not sure pts will do what you want, but I would try it if for nothing else than an excuse to do so
<balloons> also it may be worthwhile to have a conversation with some of the orchestra folks to see what it might offer. I know you tried it and find it too much, but you might just be able to use cobbler
<txomon|home> balloons, I really tried hard with cobbler
<txomon|home> but it was very... complicated to me
 * balloons has no experience with cobbler sadly
<txomon|home> I know that with a little help I would have had it running, but as I didn't get any support, I started on what I knew
<balloons> i am most interested in your project however. if you can get a nice solution put together, I'm sure there are others who would want to replicate it :-)
<txomon|home> what cobbler gives, is really a lot more that what I need
<balloons> that is true
<txomon|home> which has a real inpact in the points 1) and 2)
<balloons> i should re-read your mail again
<txomon|home> my idea was to install *just* the necessary. I am not very confident in apache installs
<txomon|home> don't worry, I am here now ;)
<balloons> my thoughts are now along the lines of having a local mirror and pxe booting the boxes
<balloons> of course, then what.. heh
<txomon|home> cobbler I am sure it is a very good solution to deployment in complicated frameworks... but my solution intends to be the minimal
<txomon|home> mine tooo
<txomon|home> too*
<txomon|home> I started developing them as part of a _rescue_ system for a office I am the admin from (don't know if this is said in a good way)
<balloons> it's interesting because of the physical nature of things
<balloons> in the cloud, this wouldn't be such an issue
<balloons> :-)
<txomon|home> but I realized that it would be a benefit for any application in which you needed to install many systems, regularly
<txomon|home> agree with that "cloud" thing
<txomon|home> but, the cloud means somewhere, and there, would be nearly for sure more usefull orchestra
<txomon|home> I am trying to create a pxe image that gives you the ability to install _any_ system, debian, fedora, ubuntu (or at least, in the same distro, different options)
<txomon|home> in that way, you wouldn't need to create different profiles
<txomon|home> (I am thinking on cobbler)
<txomon|home> what I can sure you, is that using apt-cacher-ng + pxe is a *very* *high* boost in testing
<txomon|home> at least, in installation in real hardware
<txomon|home> if you are using VM, just apt-cacher-ng would be perfect
<txomon|home> its a shame that normal CDs don't allow you to specify mirror (<-- haven't seen it, thought, I am going to check that now)
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> i know the debian netboot cds do
<balloons> i was going to make a one cd to rule them all cd.. aka, netboot cd that would grab the latest ubuntu version and install it
<balloons> maybe give a choice for development or stable or lts
<txomon|home> netboot gives the option to mirror
<txomon|home> dont know about standard CDs
<txomon|home> I have chosen apt-cacher-ng because: 1) doesn't need configuring 2) doesn't install anything weird, more than itself
<txomon|home> squid-proxy was a little more complicated to me
<txomon|home> I read about apt-cacher-ng and I thought that would be a nice solution
<txomon|home> for example, my solution, as I have a NAS in the home network, is to mount a NAS folder in /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng, and in that way, I can save space in my laptop, and If really needed grab packages installing the apt-cacher-ng in another computer
<txomon|home> but that is for me
<balloons> ohh.. having a nas does make that cool
<balloons> it's always bad when your home server doubles as something else
<balloons> eek
<txomon|home> but that is not an usual home network
<txomon|home> that is why I didn't include it in my solution
<txomon|home> but the idea is the same
<balloons> yes, I don't have a nas
<txomon|home> you can make a hdd be mounted in that location throw fstab etc.
<balloons> yep, same story
<txomon|home> there are lots of solutions
<txomon|home> or using the computers storage, normal disks
<txomon|home> at the end, you are to use that space when installing ;D
<balloons> so I think I will re-read your post and try and dump some thoughts via IRC or mail tomorrow.. For now, the stomach is growling!
<txomon|home> haha
<txomon|home> I am happy to see someone thought about the idea of having various distros/versions available in the same cD
<txomon|home> CD *
<balloons> i can say if you want I can help connect you with some folks who do know about cobbler.. the other stuff I'll have to think on
<txomon|home> oki
<balloons> ohh yea.. i tried to make a starcraft live cd once too
<txomon|home> hahah
<balloons> it was a cool concept
<balloons> boot live ubuntu, preinstalled wine and sc
<txomon|home> well, the idea was not that difficult in theory
<txomon|home> I had to add a pair of things more and modify the configuration
<txomon|home> but... where to touch is the difficult thing ;D
<balloons> anyways, food calls. have a wonderful evening.. just know your not alone on the radical ideas front
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> so have a full happy meal :)
<txomon|home> filling*
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-20
<iophk> Which mirrors offer PPC packages?
<jibel> iophk, http://ports.ubuntu.com
<iophk> Thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-21
<txomon> balloons: ping?
 * txomon supposes "ping" == "are you there ?"
<astraljava> Sort of, yeah. :D
<txomon> oki ty
<astraljava> txomon: New to IRC?
<txomon> haha no, but I wasn't sure about that
<txomon> I am trying to create a system for testers to improve the installation step
<astraljava> Yeah ok. Because the thing with the ping is, that most often it's easier to just highlight the name and state your business. Many people read the backlog, and so can react to requests, if it is there to be read.
<txomon> ah oki
<astraljava> That way things can progress even when the two people are not there at the same time.
<txomon> suppose so.
<txomon> Well, just wanted to tell him I was writting to cobbler's main list, and to not forget I was waiting for his cobbler contacts
<astraljava> Right. So just do "ball<tab> I was writ[]ing to cobbler's...", and you're good. :)
<txomon> balloons: I am still looking to implement my ideas with cobbler (thought I am accustomed to others), and I am writting to their mail list. Also don't forget to tell me about the people you knew in relation to cobbler
